# Smoothest drawing compound (newer models)



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

I like my PSE Evolve 35. The 90% let off is great. And with shoulder & elbow problems, that might be a consideration also. I don't have a ton of weight on it either. Was just noticing Saturday how smooth the draw was on it.


----------



## oldpuck (Jun 25, 2009)

I switched to an Elite Synergy after rotator cuff repair and arthritis inpingement surgery. 62 lbs and it is the smoothest draw I have ever shot. Also got a cortisone shot In my opposite elbow and was able to complete elk season just fine. 

I’m Senior status and very happy with the Elite.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

imo would be the HTX, HTR, or the Bowtech Realm SS. low poundage and these things are smooth


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll second the synergy. BY FAR the easiest I've ever drawn. I had an evolve 35 briefly and it was nice too but I'd give the nod to the synergy.

Reign or realm in comfort was pretty darn nice too! Have not tried the SS.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been a die hard Darton shooter for 44 years now. I was a shop/lanes owner for nearly 20 years so was able to shoot almost every bow out there. Regardless of "who" made it MOST of the longer Axel to Axel are sweet & smooth & easy on your shoulders. Anything in the 50# range & 70% + let off should serve you well. I shoot Field (112 arrows) & Target (90 arrows) + indoor 300s (60 arrows). If Hunting, that same 50 pounder will do for Whitetails just fine. I have 3 Dartons (see my sig). The one that gets shot the most is 45#s & 70%. Darton Archery facebook page has some great deals on used from fellas upgrading.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Martin Axon or Max series bows with the Helix cam systems- 

or PSE Evolve 35, Shootdown, or Performix bows. 

I tried them all- coming out of two neck surgeries in 2017 to fuse and repair 3 levels of my vertebrae . So I was looking for the cams that were even, smooth, with no big load and dump, and had good adjustable let offs as well.


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

My smoothest drawing bow is a 2017 Xpedition Xcursion 6 single cam with 55lb limbs. Plenty fast and accurate . 100 plus shots per shooting session with the X single cam is no problem for me @ 69 years young. I also have an Elite Energy 35 which is another good smooth draw choice.


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Moxie Fearce is an excellent bow smooth, no hump, quiet, IBO 335.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Bought a Mathews HTR last year 40-50 lbs, shooting maxed at 55lbs. Smooooooooth


----------



## jekilpat1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thks for all the good info


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Try and find hoyt bows with accu-wheels. Tribute or Montega. Longer axel to axel and a bit on the heavy side but very smooth to draw and very quiet. Cams on these bows are kind of sharp.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I when with the Elite Ritual. I found it to be super easy to draw and easy to let down. It is very smooth and quiet.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

The synergy’s are NOTHING like the Z28s.... no comparison. Trading my Synergy for a Z28 this weekend


----------



## uncletj (Feb 28, 2004)

just before this season because of pinched nerve i neck i switched from hoyt's to elites . but i have switched several times but not for this reason .having a e35 before i knew its easy draw and let off so i dropped to 60 lb for hunting and an e35. for target i got an elite echelon 60 lb both bows are nice to draw im not sure i think the 35 lets off more but the echelon seems easier at start of pull. i had ADCF spine surgery nov.28 so not suppose to shoot yet .but think theses bows are nice for injured arms i have also torn the long head tendon off my bow arm a couple years ago .a friend of mine works at scheels and shoots many bows said a bowtech realm set on comfort mode is very smooth .


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

For me and the bows I've had the PSE Evolve 35, Mathews HTR or any of Mathews bows that shoot the Crosscentric Cam system are really smooth IMO


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Take a look at the Ben Pearson lineup of bows. I've shot the LS4 cams and find they are smooth and friendly to my achy old joints. Plenty of speed if that's important to you.

https://www.benpearsonarchery.com/


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

2X on the Xpedition single cam. Its a 330 IBO bow too!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I just listed my single cam Xpedition in the hunting bows section if anyone needs a smooth drawing 50-60 camo bow, or PM me. Greg


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I find my Moxie Origin and PSE with drive cams smooth. Then I pick up my old 2001 PSE Mach 11 with Vector wheels and cannot believe how smooth it is with 65 percent let off. I find the bows today faster and easier to hold at full draw, but not as smooth on the shoulders as the older bows with round wheels. But after paying over a grand for a new bow, I would never shoot an older flag ship bow that only cost around $500 new.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

In my opinion you still can"t find a smoother, easy to set up and shoot bow than the mathews conquest 4 and apex8. Easy on your joints an don't hurt you to shoot them.
Plus there all over the AT classified for real good prices!


----------



## jnjburton (Feb 16, 2017)

Alot of the newer Athens bows especially with the K2 cams or the VX cams are some smooth drawing bows with good speed! My wife shoots a 50# Altitude and that thing is amazing how well it will zip an arrow but at the same time feels like you are pulling 35 pounds!


----------



## Seniorbowpro (Sep 29, 2018)

A lot of the bows suggested are very good as explained. I have used most but not all of them in one way or another. I found myself settling on a brand in 2016 that was not listed. New Breed had produced a cam system on their GX2 that was unbelievable to draw. Today that cam system continues to fuel their bows. The 2019 BX32 does not stack up at the draw and fall off at the end. It is a consistent smooth feel all the way back to its tunable let off of 85% max. Just an opinion from a senior bowhunter who enjoys the game.


----------



## t234g023 (Mar 24, 2016)

I’ll add another vote for the Xpedition line of single cam bows. My Xcursion 6 at 70 lbs is like butter. For someone with shoulder or elbow issues, 50 lb limbs would work nicely.


----------



## wriffwraff (Mar 17, 2013)

I second what nock tune said. I have a friend that used to shoot a Mathews Apex a long while back and now shoots a new TRX38 and when he tried my Conquest again the other day, he said he'd forgotten how smooth they were to draw.


----------



## PRH (Jan 25, 2015)

As several have already mentioned, the Mathews HTR No Cam is really an easy shooter. If I want to shoot a lot of 3D and don't want to feel sore, I always grab the HTR.


----------



## 350dryder (Jun 3, 2005)

+1 on Athens. I drew a 60# and could swear it was only 50#. The sad truth is that I am a lefty with a 33”draw which is the only reason I don’t own one or three........


----------



## Lefty Danno (Feb 12, 2019)

Mathews 2018 Triax super smooth draw. 100% improvement over my Switchback


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

having owned almost 50 bows in my many years , I have to give the nod to the Mathews HTR no cam.... I keep going back to them ...my son in law is getting ready to sell his , and I keep telling him "you'll be sorry "... but he's young and has to learn on his own ...


----------



## SpineENGR (Apr 15, 2018)

AXE6Hunter said:


> imo would be the HTX, HTR, or the Bowtech Realm SS. low poundage and these things are smooth


This. I shoot a HTR and its smooooth.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

The HTR is smooth, but it is slow and heavy by my standards. My Xpedition Denali (34" ATA. 7" brace, 345 IBO, 3,9 pounds) is butter at 47 pounds (45 pound limbs maxed out) and shoots my Easton Superdrive .475 spine at 299 fps! Perfect neutral balance, excellent fit and finish and tunes like a dream. And I bought it used for $375. Now you know what to do!


----------



## tom brower (Jan 14, 2019)

im thinkin elite


----------



## IA3D (Feb 15, 2019)

I have heard the Athens 34 is a sweet drawing bow.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

That DFX cam on the defiant you have is a pretty smooth drawing bow too. I like the one I have.


stringgun said:


> Bought a Mathews HTR last year 40-50 lbs, shooting maxed at 55lbs. Smooooooooth


----------



## DeerLakeArcher (Jan 22, 2019)

I had a 2 tears in my rotator cuff and a torn bicep muscle in my left shoulder and arm. Bought a Matthews HTR "No Cam" and did not miss a hunt. I could still handle 64 lbs. draw weight because it was smooth. Since then the shoulder was repaired at Penn State Hershey and still using the HTR for hunting. Love it!


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Elite Ritual 40-50#


----------



## Wolver5831 (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks guy for the information.I will check out the bows that were mentioned.


----------



## Barkerd6 (Dec 8, 2018)

Just bought a Matthews Vertix after shooting many different manufactures. Thought this bow was the smoothest of all but really is a personal prefference.


----------



## fatmatt67 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mathews HTR is hard to beat


----------



## EthanHuntzinger (Mar 21, 2018)

I personally shoot a Mathews, but the 90% let offs from PSE have gotten great reviews and are considered to be very smooth.


----------



## dcalvert (Mar 3, 2019)

I am interested in this as I am shopping for a new bow. My old Mathews DXT is a little been beat up hunting and getting dated. I am looking at the Bowtech Realm line of bows. Thinking the SS or the Realm X


----------



## wanted (Oct 31, 2015)

Obsession with a k cam


----------



## Bentnerfbar (Dec 15, 2016)

I haven't shot one yet but my son has told me that Prime has the smoothest draw he has felt on a bow. He is currently looking for a CT9.


----------



## clay target guy (May 29, 2017)

I have a Bowtech Reign 7, a PSE Preform X 40, and just bought an Elite Victory 39. I will say of the 3, the Elite is the smoothest to me.
I have had 2 shoulder operations, and have limited myself to a max of 50 lbs.


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

pottergreg said:


> The HTR is smooth, but it is slow and heavy by my standards. My Xpedition Denali (34" ATA. 7" brace, 345 IBO, 3,9 pounds) is butter at 47 pounds (45 pound limbs maxed out) and shoots my Easton Superdrive .475 spine at 299 fps! Perfect neutral balance, excellent fit and finish and tunes like a dream. And I bought it used for $375. Now you know what to do!


Well pottergreg, just because of you, I bought a Xpedition, and while I think the Denali May be the best as far as the manufacturer's English and diction is concerned, I bought a new Perfecion for $400.00. More than you paid, but it is new not used, sooo


----------



## Baldry (Oct 5, 2017)

Realm SS is pretty sweet at 50-60.


----------

